# Wind- und Regenjacke bis 150€, XC und Enduro



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Wind- und Regenjacke.
Problem ist dass ich keine 150€ oder 200€ aufwärts ausgeben möchte, da ich die Jacke nicht nur fürs winterliche XC-Training sondern auch fürs winterliche Enduro fahren benutzten möchte. Da man bei Letzterem regelmäßig auch mal über den Lenker absteigt, wäre eine teure(re) Jacke fehl am Platz 

Vorteil bei der Suche nach der Jacke ist, dass ich sowieso immer im Zweibellook unterwegs bin und daher keine gefütterte oder flauschig warme Jacke brauche, sondern einfach nur die letzte dünne Schicht die mir den kalten Wind und etwas den Regen abhält. Da ich beim XC-Training immer ne kurze Bib trage, egal welche Temperatur, ist der Regenschutz nicht unbedingt über mehrere Stunden notwendig. (Die Tropfen, die an der Jacke abperlen fallen dann auf die Bib und durchnässen die sowieso innerhalb von 5 min komplett, beim Enduro Fahren dann je nach Witterung ne Lange DH Hose oder ne Short). Wichtiger ist hier der Windschutz und sollte es doch mal auf der Tour regnen, das der Oberkörper für den Rest der Tour wenigstens trocken bleibt und nicht alles nass ist. (2-3 Stunden leichter Regen, bei starkem Regen wir eingekehrt )
Ne Kapuze für über den Helm sollte die Jacke auf jeden Fall haben und keinen engen Schnitt wie fürs Rennrad.

Ich habe mich mal in dem Preissegment umgeschaut und folgende Jacken gefunden: (das in Klammer sind die Angaben der Hersteller)

Vaude - Moab Rain (10.000mm WS, dauerhaft winddicht, atmungsaktiv und wasserdicht)
Fox - Ranger 2.5L Water (10.000 mm/3.000 m/g²/24h, nix von Windschutz beschrieben)
ION - Softshell Jacket Shelter (keine Angaben gefunden)
Endura - SingleTrack II (10.000 mm/20.000 m/g²/24h, nix von Windschuz beschrieben)
Endura - MTR Shell (20.000 mm/40.000 m/g²/24h, nix von Windschutz beschrieben)
Fox - Ranger Wind Pullover (keine Angaben, auch nicht zur Winddichtigkeit)
ION - Hybrid Traze (Keine Angaben)
Cube - AM Storm Jacket (wasserdicht, winddicht, keine Säulen angegeben)

Sollte jemand weitere Jacken kennen die im Preisbereich liegen und interessant sein können, gerne schreiben.

Was mich auch mal interssieren würde ist, welcher Wert bei den Jacken etwas über die Winddichtigkeit aussagt?

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einer der Jacken oder kennt sie oder hat sie schon Mal bestellt und aus irgendeinem Grund zurückgeschickt?

Bin für jede Hilfe und jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüße Chris


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe drei Gore Jacken, eine uralte Regenjacke für s Rad ohne Kapuze, längst undicht aber ideal als letzte Zwiebellage - Kapuze brauche ich auf zwei drei Stunden nicht, hab nicht mehr so viel Haare;
dann eine neuere Gore Regenjacke so ähnlich wie die hier, aber mit Kapuze für unter den Helm und nur ganz dünnem Windstopper:








						Gore Wear
					

1985 begeben sich zwei Radsportenthusiasten auf eine Fahrradtour durch die Alpen. Es erwartet sie unbeständiges, nass-kaltes Wetter. Die beiden…




					www.bobshop.com
				




Normalerweise ziehe ich nur eine Gore Action Windstopper an, die hält Nieselregen ausreichend ab, aber für Park usw zu eng und unpraktisch. Aber war selbst bei minus 10 ausreichend.

Wichtig finde ich falls man wirklich im Regen unterwegs sein will, braucht man die Kapuze über dem Helm (zB für Freeride) oder lieber unter dem Helm (zB Rennrad, Touren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Was mich auch mal interssieren würde ist, welcher Wert bei den Jacken etwas über die Winddichtigkeit aussagt?



Wenn Wassersäule (erster Wert) und Atmungsaktivität (zweiter Wert) angegeben sind müssten die auch immer Winddicht sein. Alles andere würde mich jetzt wundern.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Gore Jacken, eine uralte Regenjacke für s Rad ohne Kapuze, längst undicht aber ideal als letzte Zwiebellage - Kapuze brauche ich auf zwei drei Stunden nicht, hab nicht mehr so viel Haare;
> dann eine neuere Gore Regenjacke so ähnlich wie die hier, aber mit Kapuze für unter den Helm und nur ganz dünnem Windstopper:
> 
> 
> ...


Genau auf eine Kapuze will ich auch nicht verzichten. Trage sie am liebsten über dem Helm. Die Kapuzen die man ohne Geknitter und Falten gut unter den Hellm bekommt sind meiste eher an den eng anliegenden Jacken.



stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Wenn Wassersäule (erster Wert) und Atmungsaktivität (zweiter Wert) angegeben sind müssten die auch immer Winddicht sein. Alles andere würde mich jetzt wundern.


Ja dann bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher  
Es gibt halt Jacken die haben ne hohe Wassersäule und sind gleichzeitig sehr atmungsaktiv... (ist in jeweilige Gegenrichtung)
Ich könnte mir dann aber auch vorstellen dass die Winddichtigkeit und die Wassersäule in die gleiche Richtung (von außen) vielleicht auch ein wenig unabhängig sind? 
Aber vielleicht haben wir hier im Forum jemanden der aus der Branche kommt und uns da sicheren Aufschluss geben kann


----------



## flashmatic (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe online diverse AGU angeschaut. Die Modelle hießen glaube ich compact commuter und essential. Haben auf mich einen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht, Erfahrung habe ich mit denen aber nicht.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Habe schön öfters die Werbung von AGU hier im Forum gesehen aber war noch nie auf deren Seite und kenn leider auch niemanden der irgendwas von dieser Marke jemals gekauft hat. aber generell sehr interessant und guter Einwand 

Habe mich da gerade mal im Onlineshop umgeschaut.
Leider würde preislich von AGU dann nur die Compact Commuter in Frage kommen und die ist schon sehr "Müllbeutel"-mäßig (für 130€) 
Weder ein biketypischer Schnitt (im Vergleich zur Premium Commuter Jacke für 230€) noch einstellbare Ärmelbünchen.
Auf den ersten Blick kann da die Beutel-Regenjacke von Decathlon bei mir zuhause das gleiche und die hat 20€ gekostet.
Ich lass mich aber gerne von einem besseren belehren wenn einer die Jacke hat und von seiner guten Erfahrung berichten kann


----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich hefte mich hier mal an, da ich genau auf der gleichen Suche bin.

Ich habe gerade die ION  Traze Select Hybrid und Scrub AMP hier liegen.
Die Traze ist mehr softshell als hardshell und dementsprechend nicht an allen Seiten wasserdicht. Lüftungsöffnungen gibt es keine großen.
Die Scrub fässt sich sehr gut an, jedoch passt mir Größe M nicht (1,80m,78kg) richtig. Ärmel sind lang und weit genug, jedoch ist die Jacke sehr eng im Brust/-Bauchbereich geschnitten. Ist bei der Traze genauso.

Als Alternative habe ich eine Leatt DBX 5 in M wäre perfekt wenn eine Größe größer verfügbar.
Im Laden hab ich die Endura Singletrack und MT 500 probiert. Die MT 500 wirkt klar hochwertiger und hat großzügige Belüftungen. Sitz ist ebenso besser.

Ggf. bestell ich mir die Ion traze nochmal eine Größe größer und verzichte auf die Wasserdichtigkeit.
Ansonsten auf Alternativen hoffen.

Die Vaude Moab sieht ganz gut aus, jedoch passt da glaub ich der Helm micht unter die Kapuze. sonst evtl noch die Gore C5 Trail.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (15. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Als Alternative habe ich eine Leatt DBX 5 in M wäre perfekt wenn eine Größe größer verfügbar.



Hatte ebenfalls die Leatt DBX 5.0 in Größe M hier bei 1,80m/78kg, keine Chance zum Schließen der Jacke...
Größe L wäre tiptop, da müssen wir aber wohl auf die 2021er Kollektion warten. Aktuell scheint alles was Leatt heißt in Größe L leergefegt zu sein.

Von der Robustheit des Materials war ich jedenfalls sehr angetan.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hefte mich hier mal an, da ich genau auf der gleichen Suche bin.
> 
> Ich habe gerade die ION  Traze Select Hybrid und Scrub AMP hier liegen.
> Die Traze ist mehr softshell als hardshell und dementsprechend nicht an allen Seiten wasserdicht. Lüftungsöffnungen gibt es keine großen.
> ...


Die Leatt hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm  
Sieht echt gut aus! Direkt positiv auffallend sind die Rucksackauflagen und die Tasche für die Liftkarte für den Bikepark und viele weitere Details.
Die Werte sind auch super: 30.000 mm/23.000 m/g²/24h 

Von der Größe her trage ich normalerweise S oder M wenn viel dunterpassen muss. Von daher wäre sie für mich noch verfügbar.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung, ob sie die Werte von 30.000 mm/23.000 m/g²/24h annähernd in der Realität einhält?


----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2020)

Also im Test der Enduro Mag war sie top gegen alle Witterungen. Macht auch den entsprechenden Eindruck. Wäre sie in L, hätte ich sie sofort behalten. Gefällt mir von allen bisher gestesten Jacken am Besten.









						Die beste MTB-Regenjacke: 13 Modelle im Vergleich
					

Der Winter nervt, so viel ist klar. Wenn ihr die nasse, kalte Jahreszeit trotzdem genießen wollt, müsst ihr dafür sorgen, dass euch die Nässe nicht zu Leibe rücken kann. Wir haben 13 der besten Regenjacken ausgiebig getestet und verraten euch hier, welche davon dem miesen Wetter am besten...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Danke fürs Einstellen vom Testbericht.
Das klingt ja sehr gut 

Vor allem das robuste Material klingt gut und würde den leicht höheren preis zu meinen oben aufgeführten Jacken eventuell rechtfertigen. (Vielleicht dann doch Enduro tauglich und haltbar )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (15. Oktober 2020)

Die ION Softshell Shelter Jacke ist nicht Wasserdicht, schützt vor Niesel, mehr aber nicht. Bei richtigem Regen drückt die Nässe schnell durch.


----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2020)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Einstellen vom Testbericht.
> Das klingt ja sehr gut
> 
> Vor allem das robuste Material klingt gut und würde den leicht höheren preis zu meinen oben aufgeführten Jacken eventuell rechtfertigen. (Vielleicht dann doch Enduro tauglich und haltbar )


Ich hab eine in M für 150€ bekommen, die geht zurück. Die passt also noch knapp in dein Budget (bei Hibike bspw.)
Vom Material finde ich übrigens die ION an besten, da sehr weich. Dann Leatt 5.0, Endura MT 500. Qualitativ ist die Leatt klar vorne.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Also die Leatt DBX 5.0 lieber eine Nummer größer wählen als man sonst trägt?
Oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen da?


----------



## Laufrad0815 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wegen der Maßangaben bei Leatt hatte ich M bestellt, die bekam ich unten jedoch nicht zu. Über die Brust wäre sie auch zu eng gewesen. Die Shorts in M waren auch nicht zu schließen.

Je nach Schnitt passt mir M oder L bei 1,80m/78kg. Außer bei Decathlon, da kann es bei den Slim Fit Sachen schonmal XL sein.

Meine Endura Hummvee Shorts hätte evtl. auch in M gereicht, hatte sie jedoch nur in L bekommen zu der Zeit... So sitzt sie sehr baggy.


----------



## PTrick93 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Vaude MOAB. Bin sehr zufrieden, kriege aber die Kapuze nicht über den Helm.


----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2020)

Wie siehts bei der mit der Belüftung aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandheide (15. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ggf. bestell ich mir die Ion traze nochmal eine Größe größer und verzichte auf die Wasserdichtigkeit.
> Ansonsten auf Alternativen hoffen.


Ich benutze die auch im Regen. Bei kurzen Runden noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2020)

Ein ENDURO Redakteur empfahl mal in der englishen Ausgabe die MARMOT Precip.
Bei bergfreunde habe ich dafür nur rd. 40€ gezahlt.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (19. Oktober 2020)

So nach dem Wochenende bin ich nun endlich besitzer einer neuen Jacke  

Habe mir das gleiche gedacht:


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ein ENDURO Redakteur empfahl mal in der englishen Ausgabe die MARMOT Precip.
> Bei bergfreunde habe ich dafür nur rd. 40€ gezahlt.


Marken die im Bergsport seit Jahren ne große Hausnummer sind, wissen bestimmt was gut ist und was nicht und haben dabei auch ordentlich Erfahrung.
War dann auf dem Weg meiner letzten Dienstreise im Outlet in Zweibrücken und bin kurz durch die paar wenigen Outdoor-Shops gewandert auf der Suche nach einer Jacke.
Fündig wurde ich widererwartend bei Salomon! (Dachte da finde ich niemals eine Jacke zu meinem Budget)

Tatsächlich hing im Sale-Bereich eine Salomon La Cote Stretch 2.5 L JKT in Größe S und in der Farbe Morrocan Blue.
Von 200€ reduziert auf 130€ (so findet man sie auch häufig im Internet) und dann nochmal mit Rabatt für 70€ abgestaubt 


20.000 mm Wassersäule
15 000 g/m²/24h Atmungsaktivität
klingen gut.

Positiv: Die Jacke ist hinten relativ lange geschnitten und vorne schön kurz, damit sie beim Radfahren nicht stört. (sieht man auch auf den Bilder aus dem Link, den ich reingestellt habe) Die Lüftungsöffnungen sind rechts und links an der Seite der Jacke, und können vollständig geöffnet werden, oder mit einem Druckknopf unten zusammen gehalten werden. Die Ärmlebündchen können enger gemacht werden. Es gibt eine Kapuzen verstellung, eine Jackenbund verstellung für unten usw...
Negativ: Die Kapuze ist natürlich nicht dafür gemacht, sie über den Helm zu ziehen (da Bergsport-Jacke) aber recht klein, womit ich sie sehr gut unter den Helm machen kann. Nervt auch nicht und fühlt sich gut an (schon ausprobiert )

Ich bin zwar jetzt den Kompromiss eingegangen, dass ich die Kapuze nicht über, sondern unter den Helm machen muss, aber bei 70€ für die Spezifikationen mache ich das gerne.

Werde Sie nun ausgiebig testen


----------



## gakul (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde die Endura Singletrack II Jacke super; Wasserdicht, winddicht und atmungsaktiv. Sehr aerodynamisch ist sie aber nicht. Dafür aber robust.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (19. Oktober 2020)

LukaG schrieb:


> Ich finde die Endura Singletrack II Jacke super; Wasserdicht, winddicht und atmungsaktiv. Sehr aerodynamisch ist sie aber nicht. Dafür aber robust.


Ja auf den Bilder aus dem Testbericht von @Remux sieht sie auch echt weit geschnitten aus


----------



## Remux (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann hier nochmal ein Update geben.
Mittlerweile hatte ich auch die Vaude Moab und Gore C5 Trail und C5 Infinium hier.

Die Vaude wäre super, allerdings passt weder die Kapuze über den Helm, noch hat sie irgendwelche Innentaschen. Somit leider raus. 
Die Gore Jacken sind sicher hochwertig und dicht, jedoch hat für mich das Gefühl einer Folie bzw. reinen Regenjacke überwogen und war daher nicht angehnehm.

Letztenlich bin ich bei den gleichen Kandidaten wie zu Beginn gelandet: Endura MT 500 und Singletrack und Leatt DBX 5.0

Ganz oben ist die Leatt, dann MT 500 und Singletrack.

Leider sind die Endura derzeit quasi nicht im Angebot zu bekommen (die Singletrack war bspw. letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit immer unter 100€ zu haben). Ich warte also noch etwas ab und sollte die MT 500 nicht signifikant billiger werden, so wirds wohl die SIngletrack oder die Leatt sobald verfügbar.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hatte letztens noch die Tsunami Regenjacke von O‘Neal gesehen, die auch keinen schlechten Eindruck machte.
Bei MX24 derzeit für rund 111€ (inkl 10% Gutschein) zu bekommen.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (21. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Die Gore Jacken sind sicher hochwertig und dicht, jedoch hat für mich das Gefühl einer Folie bzw. reinen Regenjacke überwogen und war daher nicht angehnehm.


Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht   die letzte dünne wetterfeste Schicht im Zwiebel-Look.
Wenn man darunter kein Funktionsshirt anzieht fühlt sich die Salomon an den Armen auch sehr nach Plastiktüte an aber das passiert vielleicht mal bei einem Sommerregen, dass man da mal kurzärmlig drunter ist. Finde ich dann zu verschmerzen. Soillte ja eher ne Jacke für den Herbst/Winter sein.


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2020)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Jacken die haben ne hohe Wassersäule und sind gleichzeitig sehr atmungsaktiv... (ist in jeweilige Gegenrichtung)


Atmungsaktivität durch Membran ist eine marketinginduzierte Illusion. Belüftungsöffnungen, z.B. unter der Achsel, nicht.


----------



## Timo S. (21. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe drei Gore Jacken, eine uralte Regenjacke für s Rad ohne Kapuze, längst undicht aber ideal als letzte Zwiebellage - Kapuze brauche ich auf zwei drei Stunden nicht, hab nicht mehr so viel Haare;
> dann eine neuere Gore Regenjacke so ähnlich wie die hier, aber mit Kapuze für unter den Helm und nur ganz dünnem Windstopper:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Gore hab ich, die schlechteste Jacke, welche ich jemals hatte und ich hab einige Gore.
Ich schwitze darin extrem und nach einmaligem tragen richt das Ding nach Schweiß, das kannte ich bisher von keiner meiner Gore Jacken. Für mich nicht zu erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (23. Oktober 2020)

Solange die neue Leatt DBX 5.0 noch nicht wirklich erhältlich ist, nutze ich noch meine äußerst robuste 2017er Decathlon Hardshell Jacke (blau mit gelben Reißverschlüssen) weiter.
Durch die beiden großen Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Achseln wird es nicht zu schwitzig unter der Jacke und mit der Dichtigkeit hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------

